# Fabio Gurghel Speaks Out - The ALLIANCE SPLIT



## JDenz (Nov 30, 2002)

Fabio, what caused the split of the ALLIANCE? There were already some problems with a certain group inside of Alliance. Whenever we tried to organize the team, that group disturbed. But, the reason for the crisis happened after the creation of the Brazilian Confederation of Olympic Jiu-jitsu. Luizinho (one of the founders of CBJJO) called me asking for support and I said no, thinking they were wanting to divide the sport. We had a meeting and we decided that the fighters of Alliance would not participate in the Brazilian Teams of CBJJO. But Luizinho had already talked with some of our athletes and they guaranteed that they would compete in his tournament, against the prohibition. 

Which athletes were involved? Fernando Tererê, Demian Maia and Eduardo Telles, who were my students. In the meeting, they said they would compete in both, in the Brazilian Teams of CBJJ and in the CBJJO. I told that they would have to understand the consequences. I suspended them for three months and that generated a great discussion inside the team. Then, even suspended, the three participated in the World cup of CBJJO. Ok, we had decided that who wanted could participate in the competition, but the three were suspended. There was no other alternative except expelling them from the team. It is a respect subject and with them being great stars that they are, they should set the example. 

And the rest of the team? Some supported them and preferred to leave Alliance, as was the case of Leozinho and of Cumprido. They were not expelled, but they decided to leave and to join the others in the creation of a new team, Extreme Jiu-jitsu. 


Which are the plans of Alliance for the future? Perhaps that confusion has been beneficial because the Alliance will have time to refresh. The group that left formed an opposition, that disturbed. Now we can restructure the team better, although, for a time, it will have a gap in the black belts. We 
lost champions, but we can form others.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

Are they actually trying to get it into the Olympics?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

Yes they are.  Not to offend the Judo or wrestling people but bjj is probley more popular then both Judo and wrestling.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2002)

That seems _very_ optimistic, unless they make it part of the Judo competition.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 20, 2002)

They are not saying it is impossable but it is going to be a demo sport if they have the olmpics in Brazil


----------



## J-kid (Dec 20, 2002)

Did you know that the number one sport in the olmpics is its Soccer and number 2 is judo watched all around the world , I doubt that BJJ has more watchers>


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)

it will be like Greco & Freestyel

Mabe some Day There will be contenders
Styel Submisson Wrestling


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh Ya when was the last time you seen a Judo match on TV.  I have seen alot more soccor baseball and everything I have never seen anything about Judo.  Don't get me wrong I like Judo think it is a great art and would like to start competing soon but I would be very very hard pressed to believe you without seeing some kind of proof.


----------

